# Drop Bars Make You Faster!



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Switched from risers to drops on my SS road bike, and the difference is remarkable. I doubt that it has anything to do with aerodynamics, but I am MUCH faster with the drop bars. Might be the leverage or the handling, and it might be entirely psychological, but whatever it is, I love it. Ditch those uprights and fly, people!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

since you're dismissing the effect of aerodynamics, what else do have 'doubts' about...?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Surely it's not aerodynamics. The new bars must be lighter. Everyone knows lighter bikes go faster.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> since you're dismissing the effect of aerodynamics, what else do have 'doubts' about...?


I'm dismissing aerodynamics because I ride on the tops of the bars much of the time. I think it has more to do with the hand positioning on the brake hoods when climbing, which gives me better leverage and upper-body contribution.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

All the extra weight is in that second vowel.

dr_o_p

r_i_s_e_r

My money is on the psychological effect. For me, new gear means more excitement to ride which means I put more energy into riding. For that matter a new _shirt_ can make me ride faster if I really like it. In all fairness, you might be a lot more comfortable with the new bars. More comfort and the chance to trade off which muscles are working (read: multiple hand positions) will almost always result in a faster ride.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> In all fairness, you might be a lot more comfortable with the new bars. More comfort and the chance to trade off which muscles are working (read: multiple hand positions) will almost always result in a faster ride.


Yup. I think you pretty much nailed it -- I'm loving the multi-positions, and climbing using the hoods really lets me kick it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BianchiJoe said:


> Yup. I think you pretty much nailed it -- I'm loving the multi-positions, and climbing using the hoods really lets me kick it.


All that's probably true, but I wouldn't dismiss aerodynamics as a significant factor. Even with hands on the tops of drop bars, most riders tend to have a lower and more forward body position than they would on a riser bar, partly because it's easier to bend the elbows with the hands in that closer position. And you're definitely lower on the hoods.

You say you're MUCH faster. Have you actually confirmed/quantified that by timing similar routes, or is that based on your perceptions while riding? In other words, how much are you really faster, or is some of it just feeling faster? (NTTAWWT).


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> All that's probably true, but I wouldn't dismiss aerodynamics as a significant factor. Even with hands on the tops of drop bars, most riders tend to have a lower and more forward body position than they would on a riser bar, partly because it's easier to bend the elbows with the hands in that closer position. And you're definitely lower on the hoods.


 I think it's mostly attitude. I just ride harder with these bars than I did with risers.



JCavilia said:


> You say you're MUCH faster. Have you actually confirmed/quantified that by timing similar routes, or is that based on your perceptions while riding? In other words, how much are you really faster, or is some of it just feeling faster? (NTTAWWT).


I get to work in significantly less time than I used to.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

This link might help explain, paragraphs 3-6.
Hybrid vs. Road Bike Riding Position - Potomac Pedalers

Here, I'll c/p edit this:


> To simulate the riding position on a hybrid bike, have a seat at your dining room table. Keep your back straight, put your arms out straight ahead, make a fist with both hands and rest your arms on the table. Now press down against the floor with each foot; alternating left and right. Here’s what you should notice. Your legs are doing all of the work; you’re not able to generate a lot of pressure against the floor; and all of your body weight is on your bottom.
> 
> On a hybrid bike the majority of your body weight is concentrated on the seat and your hands are mostly steering. Your legs are pedaling however they’re not receiving any assistance from the rest of your upper body.
> 
> ...


----------

